# chirp away at the apprentices work :p



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Try and spot the raccoon in the last pic, anyone have to fight off animals on the job ? ?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Very nice clean work. I like how you make sure that everything is plumb. I'm not a fan of Pex drops on a wall but you made them look very nice. I always solder air chambers on my shower valves. I tend to over build them though. I'm going to hate myself once it becomes time to replace the valves.
What is the 3" line that 90's through the joists in the first pic?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks, i dont chose material though  i use what the boss man likes. 
The 90 you refferd too is a fitting 45 in a regular 45. Its my stack vent. ( stack vented water closet ) Above the floor in the ensuit/ bonus room with a 3x1-1/2 dbl ty for the 2 lavs then it terminates through the roof.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Shiny.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm curious what the tee is for on the 3" riser in the first picture. Going way off to the other side.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The 3×1-1/2 ty is picking up a shower and soaker tub. Both are seperatly vented as continuous waste and vents.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's not a stack vent. Is there anything washing out that 3" line at all?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Is that the company mascote? 

Nice looking work.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cute little guy..I got some recipes if you need them...:yes:


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> The 3×1-1/2 ty is picking up a shower and soaker tub. Both are seperatly vented as continuous waste and vents.


Again, I'm just curious. How is it able to be a tee if it's a drain line? I understand having a tee if there's a dirty arm, like you have in the one picture, or if it's to a P-trap on a horizontal line. But the line you have goes back up towards the ceiling. I thought for that, the fitting would have to be directional, like a wye.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Air chambers or arrestors??


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes there is a washout, two sinks


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Its not a "T" its a "TY" its a legal use of fittings where i live ( ontario building code part 7 ) a ty can be used to change direction from horizontal to vertical, but to change direction from vertical to horizontal you would have to use a wye/45


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Its not a "T" its a "TY" its a legal use of fittings where i live ( ontario building code part 7 ) a ty can be used to change direction from horizontal to vertical, but to change direction from vertical to horizontal you would have to use a wye/45


Oh, okay. So you spelled it like that on purpose. I thought maybe it was a typo. And then I thought maybe he meant it. And then I thought maybe I don't know. But, cool.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

An easier way with more support on a shower valve is to build air chambers on the valve with copper 12" down. Then I strap a 2x4 to the face of that and silicone it to the tub unit. I also pray to god that the valve never develops a crack or anything because changing it after the fact will not be easy.


----------

